
Freqwatch – Keeping tabs on the airwaves with RTL-SDR - FluffyPlanet
http://covert.codes/freqwatch/index.html
======
rsync
This is great - and dovetails nicely with the recent:

[https://medium.com/@BeepLabs/fun-with-software-defined-
radio...](https://medium.com/@BeepLabs/fun-with-software-defined-
radios-d547c83a7492)

------
grandalf
I love seeing anything involving RF on HN.

It would be great if the technology would also be able to use multiple
antennas and generate heading information for each signal.

~~~
westpfelia
Running this on multiple rPi's would probably work with what you want. Sure
its added hardware but its not much. And you can just populate the same
tables.

